# I just upgraded my ride



## Danny5 (Dec 22, 2011)

Wanted to say HI to the Cruze community. I jumped on the bandwagon back in 2011 when I bought the only turbo Sonic in the state. I just said goodbye to her 










and said hello to my new Cruze Diesel! I am so freaking EXCITED!!! :yahoo:



















I can't wait to learn more!

-Danny


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Welcome to the forums and congrats on your new Cruze! That's a nice looking Sonic..if you don't mind me asking why'd you make the switch?


----------



## Danny5 (Dec 22, 2011)

I had 2 car payments and needed 1 after my divorce. I loved my Sonic, but I am ready for a big boy car. 2 years of hanging out with other Sonic owners, and I just felt out of place.


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Oh well nonetheless lol it's nice looking, got any plans with the Cruze?


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Danny5 (Dec 22, 2011)

Tomorrow goes the window tint. Was hoping to find specs on the Diesel wheels. Are they eco light or what???

In any event, with 5x115 (5x114.7) the wheel choices are LIMITLESS.

Ahem. Tint then exhaust then tune? I made a ram-air tube straight to the stock box, allowing a lot more cold air. I also have my Ultragauge that I am preparing to install. Not having a boost gauges is frustrating! LOL


----------



## Nellie (Oct 27, 2013)

post pics of upgrades? Congrats on the Cruze TD!
im thinking about making a cold air intake for mine


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Welcome to Cruzetalk Danny! Another Danny on board! 

Anyways, you got bored of the Sonic?


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Welcome! You made a great choice!


----------



## GotDiesel? (Sep 9, 2013)

Welcome and Congrats.


----------



## 99_XC600 (Feb 24, 2013)

Congrat's and Welcome. Love the color.


----------



## plasticplant (Mar 26, 2013)

Welcome to the "club." You made a good move!


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

Welcome and Congratulations!


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

Welcome from another diesel driver, had mine 15 months now and still feel like I just got it. That is a real nice colour you have there.


----------



## bigluke (Aug 18, 2013)

Nice congrats!


----------



## DieselMan33 (Oct 13, 2013)

Congrats!


----------



## Danny5 (Dec 22, 2011)

iKermit said:


> Welcome to Cruzetalk Danny! Another Danny on board!
> 
> Anyways, you got bored of the Sonic?


Bored? Not really. I did love that car. Just too many little things that added up. At 40k miles, the car really started to hurt. She needed a new turbo, new top end gaskets for leaks, and she started burning oil. Sure, its all covered by warranty, but confidence inspiring it is not.



Nellie said:


> post pics of upgrades? Congrats on the Cruze TD!
> im thinking about making a cold air intake for mine


I loved tinkering with the Sonic. I installed a tube from the front fog light blank to the airbox, creating a better cold-air draw. I don't see how it can be done on the Cruze, but I am still learning. 

Here are the day 1 pics after my first mod. Enjoy!


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Sweet! A guinea pig to test all the stuff us warranty-worry-o-holics are too afraid to do 

Congrats, great looking car

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Chase Toole (Feb 4, 2013)

Nice!

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Gator (Jul 14, 2013)

congrats welcome to the diesel world


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

Congratulations and welcome to the forums!

Sent from my last surviving brain cell


----------



## ParisTNDude (Oct 7, 2013)

If you're looking for the latest information on the diesel, this is the place to find all you need. I haven't seen many doing performance or exterior cosmetic mods. I think the turbo diesel has all the performance it needsl

Congrats and welsome to the forum.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Welcome to the forums, I take it you may have already done this and then some. 

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/57-how-library/5479-how-bypass-intake-resonator.html


----------

